# Thawing Eggs



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone 
I'm new on here and just wondered if there's anyone out there in a similar position to me...
Had my eggs harvested and frozen (unfertilised) a few years ago before starting chemo. thankfully I made a full recovery after chemo and went on to marry my fabulous husband. After numerous tests to confirm I'm not ovulating anymore, we're ready to defrost my eggs and try to conceive through ivf. 

We've got an appointment at Barts in London in a few weeks to discuss options. I haven't a clue what to expect (google doesn't have much info on frozen eggs) beyond what I've read about FETs. I do know the success rate is much much lower for frozen eggs than embryos though :-(

So, has anyone else had any experience of this? I would love to hear from you, whatever your story. 

Thanks


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hiya Brookie - I didn't want to just read and run    I don't have any experience of of Frozen eggs myself, but just wanted to wish you the best of Luck for your Fertility Treatment.    Here's   that your fertility treatment goes well, and you get the happiness you deserve.  

 Hun.

Lou.x


----------



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

Aw, thanks Lou. Likewise to you & everyone else on here. I've been reading lots of other posts & getting a better idea of what's ahead. Trying to temper my excitement & hope with realism! I'll post again once I start proper. Am sure there will be loads more questions!!

Good luck to all!


----------



## tracey81 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello Brookie

I have also had my eggs frozen due to my husband unable to produce a sperm sample on the day of egg collection.  I am waiting for my af to arrive which is 2 wks late 

I had 13 eggs and 11 were frozen.  I would love to know how you have got on as google doesn't have much info and my clinic have not used any of the frozen eggs that patiens have stored..

Thank you
Tracey


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Tracey81 and brookie

I'm in the same position as you tracey81 dh couldnt produce on ECday so my 10 eggs were frozen. I'm starting on august period.
Been told scan on day 1 and then take blue pills till lining is thick enough, all in all 2.5 weeks


----------



## tracey81 (Mar 10, 2011)

frazermic- or its so nice to chat with someone in the same situation.  The clinic (shrewsbury) said that the chances with frozen eggs are slimmer than fet, really cant wait
to get going just to know if it'l work or not.  I am waiting for my af at the mo and its 2 wks late 

My dh has had a sperm sample frozen last month just incase the same thing happens again!!!

What clinic are you with, what info did they give you about frozen eggs??

Tracey


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Tracey81

I'm at London womens clinic in Darlington, DH has had his sample frozen aswell we have 2 vials frozen now as they needed 2 for 10 eggs. Which he wont need to do any on the day. As he gets stressed as he worried about me more.

They have'nt said anything about defrosting the eggs or if its less sucessful then Fet. Or what happens with what is left after the treatment whether you can refreeze, As they will have to defrost all  of them to mix with sample.

Sounds like my AF when you need it it dosnt turn up and when you dont want it its on time lol


----------



## tracey81 (Mar 10, 2011)

frazermic- i'm having my treatment at the royal shrewsbury hospital and i think its pretty new there.  They said they have had patients freeze eggs for health reasons but not sure if any have used them.

When are you due to start ur treatment?

I am just waiting for the medication to leave my system (from ivf in may) and then my af should turn up.  I'm really suffering with hot flushes at the mo 

Tracey


----------



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi girls
Great to hear from you & that I'm not the only one doing this! Meeting this Thurs with clinic to discuss process so will keep you posted. Got me thinking about sperm now too & what happens if we get to D day and DH is too nervous. Doubt they can refreeze the eggs so will ask about pre freezing sperm also. 
Good luck & let me know how you get on!
B xx


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Brookie and tracey81

Yeah speak to the clinic abour pre-freezing if your dh has problems doing it on the day. Im due to start on my August period.


----------



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck frazermic! Let us know how you get on. All going well I will be starting in August or Sept but AF is all over the place so hope we don't have to wait for it to arrive. Just had a thought about the refreezing of eggs, it makes sense to thaw them all & fertilise as many as possible then refreeze the embryo rather than the egg. I'm going to have to write all this down so I remember to ask on Thurs!


----------



## tracey81 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hiya 

I would defo have a sperm sample frozen before as it will take a little preasure off you both! i really wish they would have offered me this prior to egg collection 

Dont suppose you are able to offer me any advise on my af, it's been over 8 wks since my last 1 (after i stopped my ivf medication).  My hot flushes have stopped (last week) but no sign of af, i have been having a few twinges in my overies 

This is all i'm waiting for so i can start to use my frozen eggs and the waiting id horrible 

Thank you
Tracey


----------



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Tracey
Hang in there. Sounds cliched but the best thing is probably to try & take your mind off it. I'm not sure what effect the drugs would have had on your natural cycle but it's bound to unsettle things a little. The hot flushes are normally a knock on effect of over production of hormones to kick start your natural cycle. If they've now stopped it possibly means that things are working normally again so it's just a waiting game. Just try to take your mind off it and try not to worry. Easy to say I know!!

Had first meet with ivf clinic today. Will post tomorrow about it but discovered I too will be the first person to defrost eggs at their clinic. Doesn't fill me with confidence!


----------



## tracey81 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hiya Brookie, 

thank you for the advice, i know i cant be far from it, its been 9 weeks so it has 2 show sooner or later... i just dont like the waiting its sooooo horrible 

Would love to know what ur clinic has said 2 u?

I think the procedure is so new isn't it, i felt worried when my clinic stated that they haven't tried it yet but they were very helpful and i got the expression that they were quite excited to try it.

They said that there was only a 5% chance per egg but they know that it is much higher (same as FETat 25%), by looking on google it has been quite successful in other clinics.

I think i will feel much better when i know how many have thawed, i feel so nervouse incase i dont get a good number. what medication did they say you'd be on??

Tracey


----------



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

Right, I will try and keep this as short and to the point as possible...
Met yesterday with IVF consultant at Barts. First up he wants to do all the hormone tests again just to double check any egg reserves. He also suggested doing a normal IVF run (down reg and stimulation) and if nothing happened then we could thaw and fertilise the frosties in that same cycle. So, at the moment I'm in the same boat as you Tracey & waiting for AF to arrive to take FSH and oestrogen tests. We're on NHS but he mentioned AMH tests also which can be done privately and paid for separately so going to do that as well. I would be over the moon if they found a few eggs left in there!!

Re egg freezing specifically, he didn't seem to know an awful lot in terms of whether there are different ways to defrost or how other clinics go about it. The key part seems to be in the freezing method which they now do quickly (higher success rates) since 2007. I had mine frozen the old way in 2006!! Anyway, Ive decided to stop reading about success rates - everyone is different and all you can do is prepare yourself as much as possible and see what happens. 

He didn't mention drugs yet. we're meeting again in four weeks once I've done all the tests and had a scan so will probably talk more about the specifics then with a view to starting in September!! yay!

My sis-in-law has had years of IVF and a few mc (I met my new baby nephew last night!!!) and eventually the docs put her on immune suppressant drugs to help prevent mc. I asked the doc about this as I have known immune issues also from chemo days, and he said he;s happy for me to take immune suppressants if we get to implant stage. I just want to make sure I cover all possible angles if we do get to the stage where we have a successful embryo!!

Also asked about freezing sperm and that;s no problem - I'm so glad you girls posted on here!! DH was already nearly faint in the meeting y'day so def going to freeze some swimmers as a back up!!

Also, re thaw and fertilisation, they froze them in batches and will defrost maybe 2-3 at a time to see what they look like. Not all together. I read that ICSI is normally needed to fertilise as the outer shell of the egg is normally quite tough after freezing. If you're paying for treatment this might cost a little bit more but every clinic is different.

All in all it was a good meeting, even if they have never defrosted before. He didn't actually know anywhere in the UK that has either which might be why there is so little on google on this! Italy and the US are the main countries where it's more popular. If you google egg freezing italy you can get some more info. We're already thinking of a LONG holiday in italy if our one go with Barts doesn't work! 

Sorry for the long post but wanted to make sure I put everything in. Let me know if any questions or if you heard anything different. We're thinking of making an appt at zita west clinic to get some more info but might wait and see how the first cycle goes first.

Good luck and AF's all round!!!


----------



## tracey81 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hiya Brookie

Thats brilliant news, u still may have an egg reserve   

I am thinking exactly the same as u and not looking into the success rates as we are all different, i am trying to take it as it comes which I'm hoping will be easier to deal with!!

I feel so down that my AF hasn't arrived it's been over 9 wks and still no signs of it coming  i feel it will never happen!!  the clinic say i must hang on and wait its so unfair 

Tracey


----------



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

It's annoying isn't it?! When you don't want it to appear, it shows up and when you are waiting impatiently, it decides to take a little holiday!!  

Fingers crossed it won't be too much longer for you.


----------



## tracey81 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hiya Brookie, 

I know, i'm feeling more inpatient by the day  didn't think it would take this long!!

Hope everything is going well with u!! when do you have ur amh ??

Tracey


----------



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Tracey

I'm still waiting for AF to show up, due earlier this week. Trying not to think about it, but every twinge I'm convinced is PM cramp, but still nothing! Going  for scan and AMH tests on Wednesday. Not sure how long it takes for the results to come through, hopefully not long. 

Hopefully not long for either of us now!!


----------



## tracey81 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hiya brookie

My af has arrived this morning  woke me up at 6.30 with terrible cramps 

Typical it's my 30th Birthday today and have planned a night out with family.  It really is true when u want it, it doesn't come and when u dont want it, it does!!  I feel so excited to phone the clinic on monday 

Hows things going with u? any sign of ur af?

Good luck for wed  

Tracey


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Dear all,

For those cycling soon, there is a very supportive thread this way ...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265595.0

    

Mini xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Dear all,

This thread has gone a little off track so will be locked - but left so others who are looking into freezing their own eggs or have done in the past can gain infomration from it.

For those cycling now come and join us all in this thread (I'll move all relevant posts into this thread):

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265595.0

If you want to be added to the FET Hall of Fame - please pm me.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268226.0

   

Take care Mini xx


----------

